# Your favorite love stories....



## Lovestoryfan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I just rewatched Titanic for the 10th time and every time I watch it, I fall deeper in love with it.

What's your favorite love story fillm or book? Why do you like it?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The Lover is one of my all time favorite movies, love story or not.  The film is beautifully shot, has a wonderful sound track and the story has some elements of unrequited love (though not quite).  I think I also like the idea that love can be real and still not mean "happily ever after".  I have had two great lovers that were never meant to be anything more than what they were.  

Book wise, I usually do not read romances.  Trying to think of one.  Years ago I read the book they made the movie White Palace from and it was a good read.  I liked the book better than the movie because the female lead was grittier and not as glamorous as Susan Sarandon.

Oh wait, I love Great Expectations.  Dickens was a genius and once again, the different social backgrounds really made the story.


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

Love in Time of Cholera is my favourite

I watched the movie with Javier Bardem, I read the book many times. I am in love with the story and the writing mastership of Gabriel García Márquez.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

_Pride and Prejudice_.

_The Princess Bride_.


----------



## evie_d (Sep 13, 2011)

It's an oldie, but The Girl by Catherine Cookson. I've read it so many times now, I've worn out my original copy.


----------



## Lovestoryfan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Those are all great choices, but if we may go deeper, why do you love them so? On my site, I go into depth on why I love Titanic.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Borislava Borissova said:


> Love in Time of Cholera is my favourite
> 
> I watched the movie with Javier Bardem, I read the book many times. I am in love with the story and the writing mastership of Gabriel García Márquez.


I too love GGM.


----------



## JaneGoodger (Sep 20, 2011)

Remember, love stories are not romances. The difference is that love stories can end tragically (like Titanic). Romances _always_ have a happy ending (which I why I personally love them).

Having said that, When Harry Met Sally is a favorite, as well as Pride and Prejudice and Jane Eyre (the book and movie). I grew up watching Gone With The Wind (my mom's favorite) but always re-wrote the ending in my head. I did the same for Phantaom of the Opera. So...even if I like a love story, I always create a romance in my head. Just the way I work.


----------



## evie_d (Sep 13, 2011)

> Those are all great choices, but if we may go deeper, why do you love them so?


I think it's The Girl for me for a number of reasons. It was one of the first "grown-up" books I read, and it stuck with me because of that. I was completely carried away by the hero's passion for the heroine, how fiercely he fought for her all through the book, long before she even realised he loved her. And I loved that they overcame terrible odds to be together. It was just the most powerfully romantic thing I'd read at that age (13 or so)!


----------



## Lovestoryfan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jane makes a good point.. Romances are not love stories. By the way, I loved Gone with the Wind too...but the ending sucked haha.

@Evie: The Girl wasn't bad at all. Thanks for sharing. I find that the passion is very important in love stories. And of course, so is depth. I find that a deep love story is the most satisfying of all.


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

At the moment, I can't think of my favorite love story of all time. But, can I please turn you on to what I think is a very nice love story and a great old movie. You'll be surprised when you hear the title and it may be difficult to get your hands on. The movie is, "Houdini" starring Tony Curtis and Janet Lee. I own it on VHS and have seen it a dozen times. I love this movie because it's really supposed to be about Houdini's life which is a great story itself, but the love story between he and his wife is just as wonderful.

Give it a try if you ever get the chance.

Lia


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't tell my football buddies (or else I may have to surrender my Man Card):

*- "PRIDE & PREJUDICE"
- "SENSE & SENSIBILITY"*

Shhhhhhhhhh...!

Todd

P.S. And even though I've read each book twice, it's the movie versions I return to: The 1995 Emma Thompson scripted "S&S", and the 2005 Deborah Moggach scripted "P&P".

P.P.S. Please don't tell!


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd like to say, _*My Best Friends Wedding. *_

But it wouldn't be a true answer - I love it for the swarve of Rupert Everett's dance at the end of the film with Julia Roberts.

Yes, I know the relationship wouldn't work out - but the man's got the moves!

And my second answer - *the BT adverts.* Oh why won't they let Jane speak more - let's face it, she's a strong minded woman. Ex-single mum, home-maker and now - mother to Adam. Sorry I mean partner.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

_Pride and Prejudice_

Also, _Gone With The Wind_. Although, like Jane, I rewrite the ending, or I should say I extend it, and have Rhett and Scarlett finally getting back together (and getting it right) after several of the visits Rhetts says he will make to "keep up appearances."


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm going to third or fourth Pride and Prejudice.  Sense and Sensibility and Persuasion are also up there on the list.  I also like Georgette Heyer quite a bit.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

The love story in Spartacus with Kirk Douglas and Jean Simmons moves me every time I watch that film.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Miriam Minger said:


> The love story in Spartacus with Kirk Douglas and Jean Simmons moves me every time I watch that film.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Oh my goodness, yes. I cry every time at the end. There are a lot of really good jazz artists that do renditions of the love song:


----------



## evie_d (Sep 13, 2011)

How could I forget Gone With The Wind! Another favourite  Nothing better than curling up on the sofa on a rainy Sunday with a giant bar of chocolate and that movie.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

evie_d said:


> How could I forget Gone With The Wind! Another favourite  Nothing better than curling up on the sofa on a rainy Sunday with a giant bar of chocolate and that movie.


The only way I could get through that movie was with a heckofalot of daiquiris


----------



## evie_d (Sep 13, 2011)

> The only way I could get through that movie was with a heckofalot of daiquiris


That's pretty much my strategy for life!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Gone With The Wind - book and movie.
A Little Romance - movie (an absolute delight, too)
The Thorn Birds - book and movie
The Phantom of the Opera - every version imaginable


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

To date my fave novel of love would be "Beautiful Disaster." I hate to beat a dead horse but it was hand's down everything I like in a story: alpha-male ( no simp-men for me), violence, flawed relationship/characters and high romantic tension.

I also ( no flogging!) loved _Twilight_. I wasn't as excited with the subsequent books in the series but the first one ( especially at the time) was a really unique read. My son recommended it to me initially and it sat on my nightstand for TWO MONTHS! I cannot believe that now!


----------



## Charrlygrl (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not really much into love stories but my favorite movie in that genre would be:

Somewhere in Time with Christopher Reeves and Jane Seymour 

I did not know until recently that this film was adapted from a Richard Matheson story. 

I know it's sort of cheesy viewed today, but I still cry every time.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Charrlygrl said:


> I'm not really much into love stories but my favorite movie in that genre would be:
> 
> Somewhere in Time with Christopher Reeves and Jane Seymour
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about that movie! I really liked it too, very sweet.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Alain Gomez said:


> Oh my goodness, yes. I cry every time at the end. There are a lot of really good jazz artists that do renditions of the love song:


So cool, Alain...and hauntingly beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Miriam Minger


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm... The two that come to mind are: 
1. Gone with the Wind 
2. Titanic


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

One I have read about once a year for a number of years, Mary Renaults classic _The Charioteer_ set in the early days of the Battle of Britain shortly after the retreat from Dunkirk about a young soldier lamed in the war.

A truly moving love story.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Two that come to mind are _The Time Traveler's Wife_ and _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_...although the latter is the story of life-long love between two women.


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

I love Like Water for Chocolate, both book and film.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

*Titanic* and *Edward Scissorhands*. *Portrait of Jenny*, a close third.

I thought it a strange mix, until someone pointed out it meant I was a hopeless romantic. I never knew that! I guess that whole "unrequited love" gets me every time! I turn into a big sobbing baby. *Sigh...*


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Agree with Todd that Sense & Sensibility (book and Emma Thompson movie) is spectacular.  Gut wrenching setbacks combined with a happy ending (which, as Jane mentioned,  isn't universal for love stories).  

Also, another vote for Jane Eyre for the same reasons.  After watching the 2011 movie (quite good), I reread the book (again).


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I need to re-read _Like Water for Chocolate _ -- that's a beautiful bit of magical realism and romance.

Let's see . . . my favorite romance is probably _Pride and Prejudice_--I love the witty, sparkling dialogue between Elizabeth and Mr. Darcy. I'm rewatching the latest movie version right now, the one with Keira Knightley as Elizabeth--I have to say that Matthew Mcfadyen plays an awesome Mr. Darcy--very stand-offish with a white-hot passion smoldering underneath that cool exterior. He and Knightley have great chemistry. It took me awhile to warm up to this latest version--I love the BBC version so much I felt like a traitor the first time I saw the new one. I think it's wonderfully ironic that Jane Austen remained single her whole life, yet wrote some of the best romances in the world.

As for books, one that I read recently and enjoyed is a fantasy romance by Sharon Shinn called The Shape-Changer's Wife
Spooky little love story--the story line reminded me a bit of Alice Hoffman, who is one of my favorite writers of all time.

As for movies, _Splash_ is a personal favorite--stories about mermaids have enchanted me my whole life, and _Splash_ is a sweet love story. I love how Alan is such a quiet dreamer under his businessman exterior, and it's fun to see Madison's reactions to NYC in the 80s.

Moonstruck is another favorite--best line ever "I ain't no freakin monument to justice!"

Another movie that I rewatch a lot is _Walk the Line_--Jude Law and Reese Witherspoon play off each other so well, and the story of an amazing musician like Johnny Cash hitting rock bottom and somehow clawing his way back to greatness with the constant love of fiery June Carter--just a beautiful love story.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot to mention the movie Gidget! I watch this every couple of years. It is such a sweet story of first love.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht (Sep 24, 2011)

The Princess Bride

Enders Game

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

Willow and Tara in Buffy is one of the best written love stories I've seen.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

Charrlygrl said:


> I'm not really much into love stories but my favorite movie in that genre would be:
> 
> Somewhere in Time with Christopher Reeves and Jane Seymour
> 
> ...


That's my favorite, too! I can still hear Jane Seymour crying out... "Richard! *Richard*!"


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I tend to like the tragic ones.
_
Wuthering Heights
Gone With The Wind
The Thorn Birds
Legends of The Fall
North and South
Robin Of Sherwood (the love between Robin and Marian)_

I'm sure there's more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

So many good ones and some I have seen, read, and haven't thought about in some time.

Loved Wuthering Heights
        Jane Eyre
        Gone With the Wind
        Phantom of the Opera
        Titanic
        A Walk in the Clouds
        Legends of the Fall
        Almost anything around King Arthur
And a recent find, though nowhere a new book, There Be Dragons, the story of King John's bastard daughter, Joanna, and Prince Llewellyn of Wales. Written by Sharon Kay Penman. I have the next installment of this trilogy waiting on my kindle. It will be interesting to see what the next generation does with the Wales left to them.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Katherine, your post reminds me of the book _Katherine_, by Anya Seton, about Katherine Swynford, sister-in-law of Geoffry Chaucer who eventually marries John of Gaunt. I love that story.


----------



## jessicajames (Aug 2, 2011)

Scarlet Pimpernel - Love the book, the movie and the Broadway show!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

The Thron Birds

My mom and I would watched it every year and cry our eyes out together.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Ann Herrick said:


> Katherine, your post reminds me of the book _Katherine_, by Anya Seton, about Katherine Swynford, sister-in-law of Geoffry Chaucer who eventually marries John of Gaunt. I love that story.


I may have missed this one, but can remember reading Dragonwyck. I loved this kind of book when I was in Jr high and high school.....many years ago! Also loved books by Frank Yerby.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Favorite love story would have to be the story of how I met and fell in love with my wife. Took five years, two divorces, a hitchhike across Canada, a secret rendezvous, a mug of coffee and two borrowed beer - not to mention a dangerous encounter with a dozen angry brothers...

But that would take a lot longer than a single forum entry!

So let's go with this.

Favorite film love story?
Casablanca.

And a big thumbs up to the person who mentioned Legends of the Fall - another favorite of mine.


As for favorite book - I have to admit that I have read and enjoyed The Bridges of Madison County far more than I should have.

I will now go and turn in my you-are-a-man card.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought of another one! *The Notebook*. I cry my eyes out every time, but he loved her so much!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

In *literature*, my favorite love stories are:

Consuelo by George Sand

The Silver Metal Lover by Tanith Lee

The Crystal Gryphon by Andre Norton

The Heritage of Hastur by Marion Zimmer Bradley

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen

The Ladies' Paradise by Emile Zola

In *film*:

The Scarlet Pimpernel with Anthony Andrews and Jane Seymour

Romeo and Juliet (Zeffirelli version with Olivia Hussey and Leonard Whiting)

Pride and Prejudice with David Rintoul and Elizabth Garvie

Willow

Labyrinth


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a soft spot for *A Room With A View* by E. M. Forester. I suppose because it's about other things (social mobility, art v feelings) as well as being a love story.


----------



## AnnieOldham (Sep 1, 2011)

I love Jane Eyre (none of the movies, though, just the book). I cry at the end. Every time.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

My favorite Jane Eyre movie is the one from years ago with George C. Scott and Susannah York.  Loved it.

Miriam Minger


----------



## evie_d (Sep 13, 2011)

I never could enjoy Jane Eyre. Honestly, I thought marrying Rochester was a fool's move - any man who keeps his first wife locked in the attic is one to be wary of!

I love Wuthering Heights, but I find it hard to read as a love story (possibly because I had to spend a term at university analysing it for underlying themes of Marxism, Freudianism, and other-isms).


----------



## Anna Elliott (Apr 24, 2011)

I love Jane Austen's Persuasion.  Any other Captain Wentworth fans?   He's my favorite of the Austen heros, much as I do love Mr. Darcy.

For more recent books, I absolutely love the romance in The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie society.  And anything by Juliet Marillier.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am not particularly interested in love stories (and I must confess the rather unconvincing romance in The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society spoiled the book for me a little bit) but one of the greatest love stories for me is *Master and Margarita* by Mikhail Bulgakov. Perhaps because they indeed lived forever happily ever after... I haven't read this book in English but I heard the latest translation is pretty good.


----------



## Kayden Lee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hate to admit it, but 50 First Dates, I love the movie - imagine, having a first kiss, a first laugh, a first . . . everything over and over, how can you not love that.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

*Portrait of Jennie* - book and movie.
*Imajica*- greatest love story I ever read wound through a wonderful book.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

It's A Wonderful Life has a beautiful love story at its core.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Wuthering Heights. It's a terribly dark and twisted love story, but a love story, nevertheless. 

As far as movies go, I've always loved Benny and Joon. I just thought Sam (Johnny Depp's character) was the bee's knees when I was younger.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

'Wuthering Heights' for me too. So elemental


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Another favorite love story is Ash and Anjuli in the wonderful book, The Far Pavilions.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Big Captain Wentworth fan here! I love when Anne's tired on the walk and he gets his friends to give her a ride in the carriage...the way he pulls her unruly nephews off her while she's babysitting...his "no one so capable as Anne" speech...swoon! I love the book and the movie with Ciaran Hinds.  

When I was in my teens and twenties, my reading self always liked Heathcliff and Holden, but in my thirties, I appreciated the Austen men much more than the tortured guys. 

Just to change things up...For a quieter, quirkier love story, try "The Accidental Tourist."


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My favorite love story of all time actually comes under the heading of "romantic suspense". It's Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier. The love Maxim and his second wife had for each other was so powerful and protective it almost ruined them.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

This is an awesome thread, and one where I ran to Goodreads and added a bunch to my "to-read" list so I wouldn't forget about them (not to mention my Netflix queue).

I second SOMEWHERE IN TIME, the Ciaran Hinds PERSUASION and the Toby Stephens JANE EYRE, as well as the usual book suspects: GWTW, P&P, JANE EYRE, REBECCA.

One I haven't seen mentioned yet is the Ed Norton/Naomi Watts film THE PAINTED VEIL. Gorgeous and moving and romantic. One of the few DVDs I bought to watch every year. (Heard the Maugham short story is NOT the same and therefore disappointing.)

Also loved Zac Efron (!) in 17 AGAIN and Nicolas Cage in THE FAMILY MAN. I'm a sucker for stories about spouses who actually realize they're in love with each other.

Speaking of THE SCARLET PIMPERNEL, the Anthony Andrews/Olivia Hussey IVANHOE was awesome but isn't available on DVD yet. Grrr...

For books:

BEAUTY by Robin McKinley (her THE BLUE SWORD and THE HERO AND THE CROWN are also right up there)
WIVES AND DAUGHTERS by Elizabeth Gaskell
GAUDY NIGHT by Dorothy Sayers (actually the whole Harriet Vane/Lord Peter sequence of mysteries)


----------



## FranShaff (Apr 26, 2011)

I love a movie made in the 1970s with Christopher Reeve and the woman who played Dr. Quinn (can't remember her name now).

"Somewhere in Time"

Though I rarely read time travel books, that movie is one of the most romantic ever made. It is shown on Encore once in a while. Catch it if you can.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

It is funny but some of my favorite love stories in books and also my favorite in movies that I watch at least every year (usually more and some more often than others).

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen
North and South by Elizabeth Gaskell
Persuasion by Jane Austen
The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks
A Walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks (although if you haven't see them or read it, be warned that it doesn't have a HEA at the end)

I also love Somewhere in Time! The first time I watched it I think I was a senior in high school and had never even heard of it. My friend owned it and I think I made her watch it twice that weekend.  

For more modern day love stories from books I love Just One of the Guys by Kristin Higgins. Sophie & Carter by Chelsea Fine (this is actually a short story but it is soooo good!), Beautiful Disaster by Jamie McGuire (I couldn't even tell what exactly I love about this story but I just do), ummm...gosh, how sad I know I have a huge list but my mind just blanked out on me. 


For movies that I haven't read the book (if there even is one in some cases), I love The Mirror With Two Faces (Jeff Bridges and Barbra Streisand), P.S. I Love You (who doesn't love an Irish accent?), Return to Me (such a cute story that made me cry a couple of times through out) and then The Lake House (Bullock and Reeves, they are so great together!).


----------



## ariespoppy007 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jane Eyre.
Pride and Prejudice
harry potter...
etc.


----------



## Kevin Reeves (Oct 15, 2011)

My favorite three love stories (books) are Their Eyes Were Watching God, by Zora Neale Hurston, Love in the Time of Cholera, by Gabriel Garcia Marquez and Shosha by I.B. Singer. The movies are a harder to single out...


----------

